# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  ABD'den Türkiye'ye tehdit

## bozok

ABD'den Türkiye'ye tehdit 


*Ajanslar ANKARA, 
09 Ekim 2007 Salı*  


ABD Büyükelçisi Wilson, Ermeni iddialarıyla ilgili tasarının geçmesi durumunda Türkiye'nin, göstereceği tepkide 'adımlarını iyi hesaplaması'  gerektiğini söyledi.  


 

*ABD Büyükelçisi Ross Wilson  , sözde Ermeni soykırımı tasarısının Kongre'den geçmesi halinde bile durumun değişmeyeceğini belirterek Türkiye'nin atacağı adımları iyi hesaplaması gerektiğini vurguladı.

Wilson, CNN Türk ile yaptığı söyleşide ABD'nin Türk askerlerine yönelik son saldırıyı kınadığını belirterek; "üok kötü bir trajedi. Kınıyoruz. PKK ve diğer terör örgütlerine karşı daha etkili adım atmak lazım" diye konuştu.

Buna karşın Bush yönetiminin Türkiye'nin olası bir sınır ötesi operasyonuna ilişkin olumsuz tutumunu değiştirmediğini ortaya koyan  Wilson, Türkiye, ABD ve Irak arasındaki işbirliğinin sürdüğünü söyledi.

ABD Büyükelçisi, yarın Temsilciler Meclisi Dış İlişkiler Komitesi'nde görüşülecek olan sözde "Ermeni soykırımı" tasarısına ilişkin bir soru üzerine Bush yönetiminin bu tasarıya karşı çıktığını, 2007 yılının başından beri ellerinden geleni yapmaya çalıştıklarını söyledi. Bu konuda bir tahminde bulunmak istemediğini ifade eden Wilson, buna karşın ABD'nin politikasının değişmeyeceğini, iki ülkenin birlikte çalışmayı sürdüreceğini vurguladı.

Tasarının geçmesi halinde Türkiye'nin uygulayabileceği yaptırımlar konusunda da bir tahminde bulunmak istemediğini söyleyen Wilson, buna karşın Türkiye üzerinden Irak halkı ve ABD kuvvetleri için lojistik destek sağlanmasının "son derece önemli" olduğunu vurguladı. Kongre'nin tasarıyı benimsemesi halinde Türk halkından gelecek baskılara Türk hükümetinin karşı koymada zorlanacağına dikkat çekilmesi üzerine Wilson, 

"ABD dahil olmak üzere ülkeler, ulusal çıkarı düşünmeli, halkın çıkarını düşünmeli, çünkü ABD'de olduğu gibi hükümetler bazen halk için popüler olmayan şeyler yapabiliyor"  diye konuştu*

----------


## bozok

ABD, PKK'nın düğmesine niçin bastı? 

*Arslan BULUT 
[email protected] 
Yazı Tarihi: 09/10/2007 


Terör örgütünün düğmesine basılmışçasına büyük saldırılar düzenlemesi, neyin işareti acaba? 


ABD, silahlarının terör örgütünün elinden çıkmasını önce bir şirketin, ardından da da Iraklıların yaptığı yolsuzluğa bağladı. Halbuki, PKKğya verdikleri, silah, lojistik ve istihbarat desteği ile Türkiyeğyi kendi istedikleri bir çizgiye çekmeye çalışıyorlar. 

Büyük oyun Türkiye üzerinden oynanıyor. 

İsrail, Türkiye hava sahasına girip Suriyeğye saldırıyor. Suriye, meseleyi algılayıp buna akıllıca cevap veriyor ve KKTCğnin Gazimagosa Limanığna gemi gönderiyor. KKTC pasaportu ile Suriyeğye girilebileceğini açıklıyor. Türkiyeğyi milli davasında destekleyerek, hem İsrailğe hem de Türkiyeğdeki İsrail lobisine cevap veriyor! Fakat ikinci olayı basın Türk halkına yeterince duyurmuyor!  

Diğer taraftan, uluslararası ilişkiler uzmanları, ABDğnin Türkiyeğyi İranğa karşı kullanabilmek için PKKğyı desteklediğini düşünüyor. Olayların birden bire yoğunlaşmasını da ABDğnin İran operasyonunun yaklaşmasına bağlıyorlar. 

ABD, İranğın Suriye üzerindeki teknolojik kulaklarını da Türkiye üzerinden İncirlik destekli uçan İsrail uçakları ile yok ediyor!

Suriye, ABD korkusundan Türkiyeğye yanaşıyor ve Türk kamuoyunu kazanmaya çalışıyor. Ancak Türkiye medyasında İsrail yanlıları var. 

Yine, ABD Türkiyeğyi Irakğın kuzeyinde bir tuzağa düşürmek istiyor da olabilir. Türkiyeğye müdahil olabilmeleri için bir kaos ortamı ile birlikte sınırların tartışılmasına geçilebilir. Irakğa İsrail güdümlü Kürdistanğı kurmaya geldiklerini Amerikan subayları açıkladı! 

Maksat İsrailği büyütmektir ama şimdilik Kürtlerin sırtından  durumu idare edecekler! 

* * *

Anavatan Genel Başkanı Erkan Mumcu, ğBize düşen, asla zaafa düşmeden dikkat içinde olmak, asla hiç kimseden medet ummadan, kimsenin merhametine sığınmadan, gerekli cesarete, iradeye ve kuvvete sahip olmaktır.Türkiyeğnin içini yakan bu kayıpların arkasında yatan gerçek sebep;ortadaki meseleyi anlamak için gerekli akıldan yoksun, mesele ne olursa olsun vatanını ve vatandaşını korumak için gerekli cesareti ve iradesi olmayanların varlığıdır. Hepsinden üzücü olan ise meselenin özel temsilciler atayarak, yabancı ülke başkanlarıyla görüşerek, beylik laflar ederek halledileceğine inanılmasıdır. Bu hükümetin emperyalizmin bu tezgahını çözümleyecek aklı olmadığı gibi karşı duracak ahlakı da yoktur. ğünümüzdeki ay bu konuları Başkan Bush ile görüşeceğimğ cümlesi, içine düşülen sefil durumun adeta kanıtı niteliğindedirğ  dedi. 

* * *


Demek ki Türkiyeğnin güvenliği, saldıran tarafın, yani ABDğnin  insafına terk edilmiş vaziyettedir. 

ABD, Türkiyeğye karşı, geçmişte Kıbrıs ambargosu sırasında bile bu kadar alenen hasım gibi davranmamıştı. 

Fakat Tayyip Erdoğan, yine de icazeti veya izni ABDğden beklediğini  açıklıyor.  

Oysa, ABDğnin istediği zaman Irakğa girmek, işin başından yenilgiyi kabul etmek demektir. Sınır ötesi operasyon göstere göstere yapılmamalıdır. 

Türkiye her alanda karar vermeye zorlanıyor. Bu da olayların hızlanacağını  ve 2008ğde yeni bir dünya kurulacak derecede büyük olaylar patlayacağını gösteriyor.  

şehitlerimize Allahğtan rahmet diliyorum. 

*

----------


## bozok

Akan kanda ABDğnin sorumluluğu var

*Tufan TüRENü
[email protected] 
10 Ekim 2007 



YİNE kalleş pusu...Yine karanlıklar içinden atılan bombalar, sıkılan kurşunlar...

Ve kan revan içinde kalan Mehmetçikler...

üaresizlik içinde yanan, kanayan yüreklerimiz...

Boşlukta kalan aklımız, beynimiz...

Sonra al bayrağa sarılmış sıra sıra tabutlar... 

Bitmez tükenmez "Kanları yerde kalmayacak. Hainler hak ettikleri karşılığı eninde sonunda görecekler" nutukları... 

Tabutlara sarılıp ağlayan eşler, çocuklar, analar-babalar, kardeşler...

Yine aynı yürek paralayıcı tablolar...

* * *

Meslek yaşamımda kim bilir kaç kez yaşadım ben bu acıları?

Kim bilir kaç kez elimdeki kaleme duygularımı istediğim gibi dile getiremediği için lanet okudum?

Böyle acıları, insanın isyanını anlatmaya kalem de bazen çaresiz kalıyor.

Dünyanın hiçbir ülkesi başına sarılan böyle bir belayı kabul etmez. 

* * *

Terör örgütü hem dışırıdan hem içerden destekleniyor. 

Sınır ötesinde barınıyor, eğitim görüyor.

Sonra da elini kolunu sallaya sallaya topraklarımıza girip eylem yapıyor.

Askerimizi, polisimizi, halkımızı öldürüyor.

Kentlerimizi bombalıyor, sonra da çekip gidiyor. 

Türkiye hainlere derslerini verebilmek için sıcak takip yapamıyor.

üünkü Amerika Türkiyeğnin elini kolunu bağlıyor.

Hangi ülke buna tahammül edebilir? 

* * *

Türkiye dünyaya Kuzey Irakğa neden girmek istediğini bir türlü anlatamadı. 

Politikacılar bu konuda etkili olamadılar.

Siyasi kararlılık olmadan PKK terörünü önleyemeyiz. 

Sadece silahlı mücadele ile terör bitirilemez. 

Bu gerçeği 25 yıldır yaşıyoruz. 

Diplomasi, sosyal ve ekonomik önlemler mutlaka etkin bir şekilde devreye sokulmalıdır. 

Yöre halkını kazanmadan, onları PKK baskısından kurtarmadan bu mücadele bitmez.

* * *

Bugün yurtiçinde ve dışında 5 bin terörist olduğu biliniyor. 

Bunların gıda, giyim, silah, mermi gereksinimlerini düşünün.

üok ciddi bir lojistik destek olmadan böyle bir terör örgütü değil eylem yapmak, yerinden bile kımıldayamaz.

Amerika hÃ¡lÃ¡ kendi ordusuna ait silahların terör örgütünün eline nasıl geçtiğini belirleyemedi. 

Washington Türkiyeğyi oyalayıp duruyor:

"Aman sen sakın Kuzey Irakğa girme... PKKğyı ben halledeceğim."

Bırakın halletmeyi, kendi askerine verdiği silahların bile terör örgütünün eline geçmesini engelleyemiyor. 

Amerikağnın tek düşüncesi var.

Kuzey Irakğta devlet kurdurmayı planladığı Kürtleri gücendirmemek. 

* * *

Amerika bilsin ki Türkiyeğyi kaybediyor. 

Türkiyeğde Washingtonğa duyulan nefret giderek büyüyor. 

Türk halkı artık şehitlerinin dökülen kanlarının sorumlusunun Amerika olduğunu  biliyor.*

----------


## bozok

Büyükanıt Amerika'yı uyardı  

*HABER DETAY 
14.10.2007*  




Büyükanıt, Ermeni soykırım tasarısıyla ilgili sert konuştu.   

*Amerika'yı böyle uyardı;*

*Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Yaşar Büyükanıt, bir açıklama yaparak, ABD Temsilciler Meclisi Genel Kurulu'nun "Ermeni soykırımı" tasarısını kabul etmesi olasılığıyla ilgili olarak, "Bu durumda ABD ile askeri ilişkilerimiz hiçbir zaman eskisi gibi olmaz" dedi. 

Orgeneral Büyükanıt, bu yöndeki görüşlerini, gönderdiği bir mektupla ABD Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Peter Pace'e de ilettiğini, ayrıca kendisini telefonla arayarak da aktardığını söyledi. 

Genelkurmay Başkanı, ABD Kongresi'nin gündeminde bulunan "Ermeni soykırımı" tasarısıyla ilgili olarak yönelttiği soruya şu yanıtı verdi: 

"Temsilciler Meclisi Dış İlişkiler Komitesi'nin kabul ettiği karar, hazin ve üzüntü verici bir karardır. Ben Genelkurmay Başkanı'yım, güvenlik sorunlarıyla ilgilenirim, siyasetçi değilim... Bu bağlamda ABD, ayağına kurşun sıktı. 


Bunu Türk kamuoyuna anlatamayız

şunu söyleyebilirim: Komiteden geçen bu karar Temsilciler Meclisi Genel Kurulu'nda da kabul edilirse, ABD ile askeri ilişkilerimiz hiçbir zaman eskisi gibi olamaz. Bunu Türk kamuoyuna anlatamayız.

Duyduğum bu endişeleri ABD Genelkurmay Baskanı'na oylama öncesi gönderdiğim mektupta ve daha sonra telefon görüşmemizde açıkça ifade ettim.*

----------

